# new trick



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

I taught Phoebe a new command, one I made up, it is "hand it"! I throw the tennis ball then she retrieves it and I say hand it, hold out my hand,and she drops the ball right into my hand!


----------



## sage63 (Jul 11, 2006)

Now that's a "handy" trick! :yuck: Sorry - Bad pun I know but couldn't resist!!! Good job with the new trick. Scout gets the ball and when he almost gets to me he veers off to chew on it instead. I need to work on "Hand It"!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie we tell her to drop it and she drops it in our laps.....nicely....Houdini bring it back and drops it at your feet.....


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

She did drop it before I started this, I think drop it is a very important command, there are many times we have to use that! She know drop it real well!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sometimes Samson does great with dropping his ball at my feet. Other times, he'll sit 10 or so feet from me chewing on it. If I walk towards him, he'll grab it and move again....

Actually, I've been meaning to ask the best way to train the "drop it" command......or the "hand it" command would be just as good (or better). I've tried with treats and I've tried with better treats. But I haven't found a treat that he wants more than his tennis ball. If I use two tennis balls, it works great, until he decides one of the two is better than the other...


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is a great treat idea I learned from the Kennel club, take a hot dog and slice it up, then stick it in the microwave and zap it for 60 seconds, then after it cools put the slices in a sandwhich bag.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenstaples said:


> Here is a great treat idea I learned from the Kennel club, take a hot dog and slice it up, then stick it in the microwave and zap it for 60 seconds, then after it cools put the slices in a sandwhich bag.


I will definitely try that. I tried slices of turkey lunch meat, and he loves that, but still won't give up a tennis ball. A month ago, his life revolved around food. Now his tennis balls have taken the foods place. He's just not quite as food motivated as he was......he still LOVES his food. Just not as much as a good tennis ball.


----------



## sage63 (Jul 11, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Sometimes Samson does great with dropping his ball at my feet. Other times, he'll sit 10 or so feet from me chewing on it. If I walk towards him, he'll grab it and move again....
> Actually, I've been meaning to ask the best way to train the "drop it" command......or the "hand it" command would be just as good (or better). I've tried with treats and I've tried with better treats. But I haven't found a treat that he wants more than his tennis ball. If I use two tennis balls, it works great, until he decides one of the two is better than the other...



That is EXACTLY what Scout does to me!! :doh: If you get it figured out....let me know!


----------



## sage63 (Jul 11, 2006)

goldenstaples said:


> Here is a great treat idea I learned from the Kennel club, take a hot dog and slice it up, then stick it in the microwave and zap it for 60 seconds, then after it cools put the slices in a sandwhich bag.


My MIL does this. I couldn't remember how long to zap them. It kind of dehydrates them into little hot dog jerkey thingies. I have a package of "dogs" I'm gonna try this with tonight!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

goldenstaples said:


> Here is a great treat idea I learned from the Kennel club, take a hot dog and slice it up, then stick it in the microwave and zap it for 60 seconds, then after it cools put the slices in a sandwhich bag.


that is exactly what i use for training treats for pups.. cut it up into little bitty pieces... they love em...

you guys are kinda starting on a formal retrieve.. first we train hold.. when we put somthing in their mouth..they gotta hold it until we say drop...then we take it.. the biggest problem it looks like from what im reading is they wont come to you when called.. they need to "heel" up.. holding the ball..then you can reach for it and command drop..


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Sometimes Samson does great with dropping his ball at my feet. Other times, he'll sit 10 or so feet from me chewing on it. If I walk towards him, he'll grab it and move again....
> Actually, I've been meaning to ask the best way to train the "drop it" command......or the "hand it" command would be just as good (or better). I've tried with treats and I've tried with better treats. But I haven't found a treat that he wants more than his tennis ball. If I use two tennis balls, it works great, until he decides one of the two is better than the other...


Rick,
I was just wondering if Samson will retrieve anything else beides a tennis ball? Like some kind of toy?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenstaples said:


> Rick,
> I was just wondering if Samson will retrieve anything else beides a tennis ball? Like some kind of toy?


Yep.....he'll fetch sticks, pop bottles, aluminum cans, toys......just about anything I throw, he'd go get, as long as I wasn't also holding a tennis ball.

Are you thinking I should try training him with something other than a tennis ball? Cause that is probably a good idea.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Yep.....he'll fetch sticks, pop bottles, aluminum cans, toys......just about anything I throw, he'd go get, as long as I wasn't also holding a tennis ball.
> Are you thinking I should try training him with something other than a tennis ball? Cause that is probably a good idea.


yeah that is what I was thinking, to start off teaching him with something else other than a tennis ball, have him fetch it then offer him a treat and say drop it then when he does ,treat him! See what happens?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenstaples said:


> yeah that is what I was thinking, to start off teaching him with something else other than a tennis ball, have him fetch it then offer him a treat and say drop it then when he does ,treat him! See what happens?


I think that's a great idea, and I shoud've thought of it. Anything else, and he's not as obsessive over it. Really, I know he knows what "Drop it" means, but when it comes to those tennis balls, he just toys with me.

There's times when he'll sit 10 feet from me, and while relaxing, he'll drop the ball. Then, if make any type of move at all, he chomps at the ball and moves again. Sometimes, he'll drop it by me and when I reach towards it with the chuck it, he picks it up quickly and just looks at me like, "What? You wanted this?"


----------

